# Swarrens Journal~Started Nov.2,2011



## Swarren (Nov 2, 2011)

Bench Press
95 1 set of 5
110 1 set of 5 
135 1 set of 5
150 1 set of 5
170 1 set of 5 
205 1 set of 15 

Deep Squat
135 1 set of 5
155 1 set of 5 
185 1 set of 5 
215 1 set of 5 
245 1 set of 3 
275 1 set of 5 

Tire Flip 
500x5
Rest 30-45sec
300x3
Rest 30sec or less
500x1

Metal Log (90lb Log) 
Log+90
1 set of 1

Log+120
1 set of 1

This was the very first time I ever lifted a strongman log and first time really do tires


----------



## Swarren (Nov 4, 2011)

*Thursday .Nov.3,2011*

Air Squats 
1 set of 32

Lunges
1 set of 16

Push-ups
1 set of 20 (max)
2 sets of 10

30 minutes of stretching


----------



## Swarren (Nov 4, 2011)

*Friday,Nov.4,2011*

Push-ups~60 sec rest between sets
5 sets total reps 50

Chin-ups~30 sec rest between sets
1 set of 8 PR
5 sets total reps 9

Straight Leg Sit-ups~60 sec rest between sets
5 sets total reps 68

30lb Resistance Band Complex~60 sec rest between sets
5 sets total reps 41


----------



## Swarren (Nov 5, 2011)

*Saturday,Nov.5,2011*

45min cardio 
I took the next door neighbors dog for a walk/jog.


----------



## Swarren (Nov 5, 2011)

13:30
Super Man
2 sets of 15
How to Do Superman Exercises - YouTube

Dead Bugs
2 sets of 15
Core Exercise - The Dead Bug - YouTube


----------



## Swarren (Nov 6, 2011)

*Sun.Nov.6,2011*

19:30
Push-ups~90sec rest between sets
5 sets total reps 58
1 set of 5 reps with my 98lb ruck on my back

Chin-ups~90sec rest between sets
5 sets total reps 14

Straight Leg Sit-ups~90sec rest between sets
5 sets total reps 83

30lb Resistance Band Squat Press~60sec rest between sets
5 sets total reps 50


----------



## Swarren (Nov 7, 2011)

*Monday,Nov.7,2011*

08:00
0.80mile walk/run

19:30
Air squats
1 set of 40

Push-ups
1 set of 25
1 set of 5
1 set of 10

As little rest as possible between sets and exercises


----------



## Swarren (Nov 8, 2011)

*Tuesday,Nov.8,2011*

Military Press 
75 1 set of 5
95 1 set of 5
115 1 set of 3
135 1 set of 3
160 1 set of 3
180 1 set of 4 reps


Dead Lifts
135 1 set of 3
165 1 set of 3
205 1 set of 3
235 1 set of 3
265 1 set of 10

Dips ~60sec rest between sets
5 sets total reps 21 

Pull-ups~60sec rest between sets
1 set of 4
1 set of 1
Pain in right forearm 

Treadmill~2.0 incline
15 minutes of HiiT 

Had some extra time, so I did more then normal

Straight Bar Curls
95 1 set of 5
105 1 set of 5
125 1 set of 5
135 1 set of 1 

Horizontal Rows
1 set of 10
1 set of 8
1 set of 6


----------

